# Anglesey friends



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,
I have just joined the forum today and notice there are Ladies around in Anglesey on here but havn't posted for a while so just wondering if any of you Ladies from Anglesey are still reading the forum, would be lovely to get chatting to you if you are


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome!!! I still have a quick look on here now and again!!
I'm currently waiting for a referral back to gynegology (LWH) for investigations to remove endo cyst before I can start second round of IVF. Are you in the middle of any treatment?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Vickyroad, are you from Anglesey?
I'm not currently doing any tx, I have had 3 ivf's and 2 natural pregnancy's but m/c. I have just started investigations for recurrent m/c.
I hope you are not waiting too long for your appointment.


----------

